
Show HN: Coloured progress-bar for your Golang CLI - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/cli-progress-animation
======
breck
Neat stuff!

I have an unusual interest in progress bars. I've tried for years to come up
with something better (no luck yet!). In particular I'd like to see more
reliable ETA's in progress bars. At Microsoft in particular, there were so
many progress bars that said "10 minute remaining", for like an hour or so.

One thought I've settled on is that every progress bar should create a
documented estimated time remaining prediction at the very beginning, and send
a copy of that, as well as the results, to the user as well as the creators
(if the user has opted in), so that the forecasts could improve over time and
be more reliable.

I'm not sure what that would look like, but seeing your project rekindled that
wish for me. Nice job!

~~~
alexellisuk
Good luck! Glad it had a positive effect.

------
kamma
Also:
[https://github.com/reconquest/barely](https://github.com/reconquest/barely)

~~~
alexellisuk
Thank you for sharing, it looks quite similar!

